# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  قبولات للأطباء للاختصاص في ألمانيا

## pupims

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

انا أقوم بتأمين قبولات للاحتصاص في مشافي ألمانيا الاتحادية 
و أقوم ايضا بتأمين قبولات للطلاب المبتدئين 
للمراسلة او للاستفسار

----------


## karimali2005

السلام عليكم لو سمحت ما نوع القبولات التي تقدمها وكم تكلفتها

----------


## زهره التوليب

اخي pupims الرجاء وضع التفاصيل هنا...
وسيتم حذف ايميلك اذ ان قوانين المنتدى تمنع ادراج روابط لواقع اخرى او ايميلات

شكرا على تفهمك

----------


## mod47387

thanks

----------


## د.محمد ثائر

الزملاء الاطباء الاعزاء

موضوع هام وجديد
للعمل والاختصاص بالمانيا وخاصة في الاختصاصات التالية
تخدير -أشعة- جراحة عامة- داخلية عامة
الشروط الواجبة
لغة المانية ممتازة مستوى ب2 على الاقل
خبرة في الاختصاص لاتقل عن سنتين
شهادة طب معترف فيها بالمانيا

العمل في مشافي تخول للاختصاص المطلوب
للاستعلام
004917665263287
د. محمد ثائر

----------


## ؤاشقةةث

thanks

----------


## rmm

:Ahhh1:  متى بدي أخلص

----------

